# Problem With The Vet!!



## cramey1 (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi, I currently have a 10 month old sable male. He has been in schutzhund training since he was 5 months old and is doing quite well for a 10 month old. We can pass the BH, his tracking is doing so well that I have been asked to begin training with Chicago Regional SAR and his protection is great. Now my trainer could be BSing me but he has said how impressed with what the dog and I can do together after only 5 months. He works under gun fire, loud noises, no problems. He is great around adults, kids, and special needs kids, dogs (and small). Anyways sorry for going on and on. On to m story...I took my dog to the vet today because he had bad diarrhea late last week, then vomited 2 twice on Tuesday and as of yesterday was squealing and whining when trying to poop. This had happened about 4 months ago and we had gone to the vet and the nurse tried taking his temp and he whined in pain and was freaked out and scared the rest of the time we were there. Today we went into the vet and he was freaked out again. The vet tried doing a rectal exam and my dog went into flight mode. It was bad, he was real scared. The vet tried telling me that he could not be a schutzhund dog if he was like this. But he was an







about it, honestly. I got upset, and we were both kinda rude to each other the rest of the time. My dog freaked out again when he tried giving him a shot and the vet got kind of rough with him which pissed me off even more. He was just such as ass about him not being able to be a schutzhund dog. My dog used to be fine with the vet which was a different lady, this male dr was filling in for her today). Never had any problems until last March and then today. Am I in trouble with training schutzhund?? Thanks.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

It sounds to me like both you and your vet handled the visit badly. 

The vet, of all people, should know that dogs that are in pain or discomfort may react completely differently to how they normally behave. After all, even the sweetest dog with the best nerves is likely to bite you after he's been hit by a car and is in pain. This should be obvious to a vet.

You, on the other hand, should not have started being rude to the vet for his opinion. It is simply that, an opinion. And not a very good one if his opinion is based on the one time he has seen you (or being the second time he has seen you.) , especially considering he has only seen the dog while the dog was in pain and distress.

Since your dog seems uncomfortable with some of the medical procedures, such as getting shots and having his temperatures taken, it may be helpful to ask your vet to show you the correct way of holding and restraining the dog, so you can do it instead of a vet tech, and also to do basic things such as taking the temperature at home so your dog can get used to it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

We have a boxer that only likes certain ppl at the vets and they work with us on that to make her the most comfortable. You could call next time and make sure the ppl you want are there. If his back end hurts then maybe it hurt to have his temperature taken?


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

I have a puppy routine that I have consistently employed in raising two GSDs. I know there are folks who have raised many, many more dogs and I would be interested in their thoughts......

First let me tell you I am addicted to SchH and GSDs...the only things more important to me are my wife and children...of which I have five. Socialization is very important to me in a GSD around my children as our current GSD is a family member first and a SchH dog second. I have worked this routine from eight weeks with both the GSDs I have raised. One of the routines we have is going for a drive, and regularly we just stop by the vets office. Go in, get on the scale, visit an examination room, behave around the resident cats and other patients, get a friendly pat from someone in a white coat or scrubs, swing by the front desk for a treat and leave. Purely positive experience. We do that often enough that when we go in for an appointment we're simply thinking about the treat on the way out.

This is based on a good relationship with my vet who is also a GSD owner....I would encourage you to make this time investment to aid your dog with a well rounded socialization. It sounds like you feel the same way most of us do about our GSDs and you don't want the vet experiences your dogs has had of late to be what he associates with such a necessary place.

Wayne 

PS, I think I would find a new vet......


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

I agree with Wayne frequent visits to the vets office. 

My schedule goes like this.

8 weeks until 4 or 5 months every 2 weeks just for weighing.

from 5 months to 9 months old 1 time a month

9 months until 18 months every 8 weeks they go in to the vet just for weighing but usually the vet comes out pets them visits with us ect...


----------



## ltsgsd (Jan 31, 2009)

I would find a new vet ASAP. There is no excuse for a vet to treat a dog in such a manner no matter what the training of the dog. Some people just do not click with certain dogs and it sound as if this was the case here. I would let the other Vet know the situation and make sure she is there for your dog when needed.
As far as training for Schutzhund, I would work extra hard at taking this dog to different locations to build his confidence again, petsmart, homedepot(if they let you there), etc. Like Wayne stated, I would get a regular schedule on taking him by the vets office for treats and weigh ins.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i always take my dogs to the Vet (once a week) for
treats and mock exams. someone from the office
would always pet and treat my dogs. i also put the
dogs on the exam table and ride them up and down.
the office cats didn't mind greeting the puppy.

sometimes i would sit in the waiting area just to
train and socialize my pup. now when we go to the Vet
it's so easy on my dog. i made going to the Vet a part of my dogs training and socializing.


----------

